# Find of the Day (Maybe Year): Audi Sport quattro #144, quattro GmbH's Job #1



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I know what you’re thinking. I was thinking it too. Yes, it’s a Sport quattro and yes it’s on the market, which is quite a find. But, then you see the non-OE 5-spoker alloys and other “incorrect” kit like those foglights… Here at Fourtitude we’re all for personalization and modification, but on a car so rare and with such provenance, it just seems wrong. Well… maybe it doesn’t. Maybe the modifications give it more provenance. Why? Read on.

A few months ago I was having dinner with Stefan Reil, Audi’s Czar of RS and the head of quattro GmbH. I asked him where it all began because, for those keeping track, Mr. Reil was there at quattro GmbH’s inception. He witnessed Audi’s skunkworks, in the beginning tasked with a few restoration jobs. The first such job was a rebuild and major upgrade for a wealthy customer. The subject was a 1984 Audi Sport quattro, Chassis #144. This is that car.

* Full Story *


----------

